# Rotkäppchen



## AMUN (22 März 2010)

*auf Berlinerisch*

Es war mal 'ne kleene, süße Joere, die imma mit 'ne rote Kappe rumlief. Wejen diese Kappe nannte se och jeda Rotkäppchen, wa.

Eenmal sachte ihre Mutta: `Rotkäppchen, deine Oma jeht's nich' jut. Du musst zu ihr jehn und ihr wat zu futtern bring', damits ihr wieda besser jeht. Pass aber uff, daste dia nich im Wald verlaufen tust und imma uff'm Wech bleibst, damit de keen Zoff mit'm Wolf kriegst!"

So stiefelte die Kleene los und it kam, wie'd kommen musste. Sie traf den Wolf und Plappermaul det se war, erzählte sie ihm von ihre Großmutter. Während se dann jegen den Rat von ihre Mutter noch'n paar Blümchen pflückte, lief der Wolf zur Grossmutta und hat'se jefressen.

Als nun die Kleene beim Haus von ihre Jrossmutta ankam, sabbelte der Wolf mit 'ner hellen Stimme und machte der Kleenen vor, er wäre ihre Jrossmutta. Uff die Frajen, welhalb 'se denn so jrosse Ojen haette und so'n jrossen Mund, antwortete der Wolf immer clever und so kam die Kleene zur 'Jrossmutta' und wurde von ihr jefressen. Nachdem er so ville jefressen hatte, schlief der Wolf ein und bejann wie blöd zu schnarchen.

Det hoerte'n Förster, der an die Hütte vorbeilief und jing rin um nachzusehen, watt los is. Da er die Jrossmutter nich sah, sondern den Wolf mit fetter, volljefressener Plautze, verpasste er ihm'n Fangschuss und befreite die Jrossmutter und die Kleene, in dem er den Wolf ausweidete.

"Find' ick Diah hiea, Du alta Sünder", sprach er, "ick hab' Dir lange jesucht!" Als erfahr'na Jeejer wusste er sofort, dass die Jrossmutter nur in Bauch von' Wolf sein konnte. So nahm er sein Messer, schlitzte den Bauch von' Wolf uff und fand die Jrossmutter und det Rotkäppchen noch lebend in Wanst von det Untier.

Jrossmutta und die Kleene freuten sich wie blöde und die Kleene versprach ihre Jrossmutter nie, nie wieder von Weech abzuweichen und imma uff direktem Wege zu ihr zu jehen.

Wenn'se nich jestorben sind, leben'se noch heute...


----------



## AMUN (22 März 2010)

*Mecklenburgisch/Platt*

Dor wir mal eins ein Fruu, dei hadd ein luett Diern. Diss' hadd uemmer so'ne rode Kappe up, dorvon heit sei "Rotkäppchen".

Einmal seggt ehr Mudder tau ehr: "Rotkäppchen, gah hen un bring' Grossmudder 'n baetten Kauken un Wien hen, denn sei is krank!"

As Rotkäppchen in 'n Holt is, begegnet ehr dei Wulf. Dei seggt: "Wo willst du hen, Rotkäppchen?"

"Ick will Grossmudder Kaucken un Wien henbringen."

"Wo wahnt dien Grossmudder?"

"Dor hinnen in 'n Holt uenner dei groten Eiken."

Donn seggt dei Wolf: "Willst Grossmudder nich 'n poor Ierfbeeren un einen Blaumenstruuss mitnaehmen?"

"Ja" seggt Rotkäppchen.

Un uenner dei Tiet geht dei Wulf hen nah Grossmudder ehr Huus un kloppt an.

Donn seggt Grossmudder: "Wer is da?"

"Dat is Rotkäppchen! Ich bring di Kuchen un Wien!"

Donn seggt Grossmudder: "Drueck man up dei Klink!"

Donn geht dei Wulf hen un frett Grossmudder up.

Donn keummt Rotkäppchen un seggt. "O Grossmudder, wat hest du foer grote Ogen?"

"Dat ick di baeter sehn kann!"

"O Grossmudder, wat hest du foer 'ne grote Naes?"

"Dat ick di baeter roeken kann!"

"O Grossmudder, wat hest du foer grote Uhren?"

"Dat ick di baeter hueren kann!"

"O Grossmudder, wat hest du foer grote Haend'n?"

"Dat ick di baeter anfaten kann!"

"O Grossmudder, wat hest du foer ein grotes Muul?"

"Dat ich di baeter fraeten kann!" -- Un donn springt hei tau un frett Rotkäppchen up. Donn leggt hei sick weder in 'n Bett un snorkt.

Donn keummt dei Jaeger dir voerbei in seggt: "Wo snorkt dei oll Fruu so dull: Is sei so krink? Ick moet mal tauseihn." Un hei geht nu rin, un donn lieggt dei Wulf in 'n Bett.

Dei Jaeger kuemmt nu bie un snitt den Wulf den Buuk apen. Donn kuemmt Rotkäppchen wedder ruut un Grossmudder uck. Donn packen sei den Wulf den Buuk vull Stein un laten em nu loopen. Donn will dei Wulf eins suppen un foellt rin in 't Water.


----------



## AMUN (22 März 2010)

*Informatiker-Variante*

Es war einmal ein kleines, süßes Mädchen, das immer ein Käppchen aus rotem Samt trug. Aufgrund dieses Attributes erhielt es ein Assign unter dem symbolischen Namen Rotkäppchen.

Eines Tages sprach die Mutter: "Rotkäppchen, die Gesundheit deiner Großmutter hat einen Interrupt bekommen. Wir müssen ein Pflegeprogramm entwickeln und zur Großmutter bringen, um das Problem zulösen. Verirre Dich jedoch nicht im Wald der alten Sprachen, sondern gehe nur strukturierte Wege. Nutze dabei immer eine Hochsprache der vierten Generation, dann geht es der Großmutter schnell wieder gut. Und achte darauf, dass Dein Pflegeprogramm transaktioniert wird, damit es die Großmutter nicht noch mehr belastet."

Da der Weg zur Großmutter renetrant war, traf Rotkäppchen den Wolf. Er tat sehr benutzerfreundlich, hatte im Backround jedoch schon einen Abbruch programmiert.

Während Rotkäppchen einen Go To ins Blumenfeld machte, ging der Wolf im Direktzugriff zur Großmutter und vereinnahmte Sie unverzüglich durch einen Delete. Ohne zu zögern gab er sich den Anschein kompatibel zu sein und nahm die logische Sicht der Grossmutter an. Dann legte er sich in Ihren Speicherplatz.

Kurz danach lokalisierte auch Rotkäppchen die Adresse der Großmutter und trat in den Speicherraum. Vor der Installation des Pflegeprogramms machte Rotkäppchen sicherheitshalber einen Verify und fragte:

"Ei Großmutter, warum hast Du so große Augen?"

"Weil ich zufriedene Endbenutzer gesehen habe."

"Ei, Großmutter warum hast Du so große Ohren?"

"Damit ich die wünsche der User besser verstehen kann."

"Ei, Großmutter warum hast Du so ein entsetzlich großes Maul?"

"Damit ich Dich besser Canceln kann!"

Sprach's und nahm das arme Ding als Input. Nach ein Logoff begab sich der Wolf zur Ruhe, schlief ein und begann laut zu schnarchen.

Als der Jäger auf seiner Loop durch den Wald am Haus der Großmutter vorbeikam, sah er durch sein Window den Wolf im Bett liegen.

"Finde ich Dich hier Du alter Sünder", sprach er, "ich habe Dich lange gesucht!" Als Kenner der Szene analysierte er sofort, dass nach den Regeln der Booleschen Algebra die Großmutter nur im Bauch des Wolfes sein konnte. Er nahm sein Messer, teilte den Bauch des Wolfes in mehrere Sektoren und machte, welch Freude, die Großmutter und das Rotkäppchen wieder zu selbstständigen Modulen.

Als Input für den Bauch des Wolfes nahmen sie viele Kilobyte Steine und beendeten die Operation mit einem Close. Als der Wolf erwachte, verursachte ihm sein dermaßen aufgeblähter Hauptspeicher solche Schmerzen, dass er an einer Storage Violation jämmerlich zugrunde ging.

Da waren alle vergnügt.

Das Pflegeprogramm aktivierte die Großmutter. Rotkäppchen aber dachte: "Du willst den Lebtag nie wieder einen Go To machen, sondern nur noch strukturierte Wege gehen, wie Dir's die Mutter geboten hat."


----------



## AMUN (22 März 2010)

*eines Mathematikers*

Es war einmal ein Mädchen, dem wurde eineindeutig eine rote Kappe zugeordnet, wodurch es als Rotkäppchen definiert wurde. "Kind," argumentierte die Mutter, "werde kreativ, mathematisiere die kürzeste Verbindung des Weges zur Großmutter, analysiere aber nicht die Blumen am Wege, sondern formalisiere Deinen Weg in systematischer Ordnung."

Rotkäppchen vereinigte einen Kuchen, eine Wurst und eine Flasche Wein zu einer Menge, hinterfragte noch einmal den Weg und ging los. Im Walde schnitt sein Weg den eines Wolfes. Er diskutierte mit ihr über die Relevanz eines Blumenstraußes und motivierte es, einen geordneten, höchstens abzählbaren Strauss zu verknüpfen. Inzwischen machte sich der Wolf die Großmutter zu einer Teilmenge von sich.

Als Rotkäppchen dann ankam, fragte es: "Großmutter, warum hast Du so große Augen?"

"Ich habe gerade mein Bafög erhalten!"

"Großmutter, warum hast Du so große Ohren?"

"Ich habe versucht, Prüfungsfragen durch die Tür zu erlauschen!"

"Großmutter, warum hast Du so ein großes Maul?"

"Ich habe gerade versucht, das Mensaessen zu schlucken!"

Darauf machte der Wolf sich zur konvexen Hülle von Rotkäppchen.

Ein Jäger kam, sah eine leere Menge von Großmüttern im Haus und problematisierte die Frage, bis sie ihm transparent wurde. Dann nahm er sein Messer und machte aus dem Wolf eine Schnittmenge. Die im Wolf integrierten Personen wurden schleunigst von ihm subtrahiert.

Zum Wolf wurde eine mächtige Menge von Steinen addiert. Er fiel in einen zylinderförmigen kartesischen Brunnen, bis seine Restmenge nicht mehr lebte.


----------



## AMUN (22 März 2010)

*im Nationalsozialismus*

Es war einmal vor vielen, vielen Jahren in Deutschland ein Wald, den der Arbeitsdienst noch nicht gerodet hatte, und in diesem Wald lebte ein Wolf. An einem schönen Sonntag nun, es war gerade Erntedankfest, da ging ein kleines BDM-Mädel durch den Wald. Es hatte ein rotes Käppchen auf und wollte seine arische Großmutter besuchen, die in einem Mütterheim der NSV untergebracht war. In der Hand trug es ein Körbchen mit einer Pfundsspende und einer Flasche Patenwein.

Da begegnete ihm der böse Wolf. Er hatte ein ganz braunes Fell, damit niemand gleich von Anbeginn seine rassefremden Absichten merken sollte. Rotkäppchen dachte auch nichts Böses, weil es ja wusste, dass alle Volksschädlinge im Konzentrationslager saßen, und glaubte, einen ganz gewöhnlichen bürgerlichen Hund vor sich zu haben.

"Heil, Rotkäppchen", sagte der Wolf. "Wo gehst Du denn hin?"

Rotkäppchen antwortete: "Ich gehe zu meiner Oma ins Mütterheim."

"So", sagte der Wolf. "Aber dann bring ihr doch ein paar Blumen mit, mit denen das Amt für Schönheit der Holzarbeit den Wald geschmückt hat!"

Sogleich machte sich Rotkäppchen daran, ein Erntesträußchen zu pflücken. Der Wolf aber eilte zum Mütterheim, fraß die Großmutter auf, schlüpfte in ihre Kleider, steckte sich das Frauenschaftsabzeichen an und legte sich ins Bett.

Da kam auch Rotkäppchen schon zur Tür herein und fragte: "Nun, liebe Oma, wie geht es Dir?" Der Wolf versuchte, die volksnahe Stimme der Oma nachzumachen, und antwortete: "Gut mein liebes Kind!" Rotkäppchen fragte: "Warum sprichst Du heute so andersartig zu mir?" Der Wolf antwortete: "Die Rednerausbildung am Vormittag hat mich zu sehr beansprucht." - "Aber Oma, was hast Du für große Ohren?" - "Damit ich das Geflüster der Meckerer besser hören kann!" - "Was hast du denn für große Augen?" Damit ich die Wühlmäuschen besser sehen kann!" - "Was hast du denn für einen großen Mund?" - "Du weißt doch, dass ich in der Kulturgemeinde bin!" Und mit diesen Worten fraß er das arme Rotkäppchen, legte sich ins Bett, schlief in seiner verantwortungslosen Art sofort ein und schnarchte.

Da ging draußen der Kreisjägermeister vorbei. Er hörte ihn schnarchen und dachte: "Wie kann eine arische Großmutter so rassefremd schnarchen?" Und als er nachsah, da fand er den Wolf; und er schoss ihn, obwohl er keinen Jagdschein für Wölfe hatte, auf eigene Verantwortung hin tot.

Dann schlitzte er ihm den Bauch auf und fand Großmutter und Kind noch lebend. Das war eine Freude! Der Wolf wurde dem Reichsnährstand zugewiesen und zu Fleisch im eigenen Saft verarbeitet. Der Kreisjägermeister durfte an der Uniform einen goldgestickten Wolf tragen, Rotkäppchen wurde zu Unterführerin im BDM befördert, und die Großmutter durfte auf einem funkelnagelneuen KdF-Dampfer eine Erholungsreise nach Madeira machen.


----------



## AMUN (22 März 2010)

* in der Szene*

Da wa ma 'ne echt coole Frau, die hatte sich die Haare mit Henna gefärbt, da hieß sie überall nur noch Rotkäppchen. Die wohnte bei ihren Alten wegen der Kohle, auf Malochen hatte sie Null Bock. Aber die Alten machten total Terror von wegen Jobben oder so. Emotional lief da sowieso nichts mehr, und 'ne Zweierkiste hatte sie auch gerade nicht am Laufen.

Da sagte sie sich: "Hier wirste nich' alt, und überhaupt is' Action angesagt" und machte sich vom Acker zu 'ner befreundeten Land-WG, die hatten mitten im Wald 'n irres Haus aufgerissen, von so 'ner kranken Oma. Bei Karstadt in der Reformabteilung klaute die Frau noch 'ne Packung Müsli und 'ne Flasche okzitanischen Bio-Wein und trampte dann los. Klappte auch alles ganz locker, nur das letzte Stück ging sie zu Fuß durch den Wald.

Da kam ein total ausgeflippter Typ angelatscht, ganz schön beknackt, sag ich dir, Wolfgang hieß der oder so, is' ja auch egal. Der Typ hing so rum, laberte was von 'nem Blumenstrauß und 'ner Großmutter und wo die denn wohnen würde. Die Frau war echt genervt und kriegte wahnsinnige Aggressionen.

"Also, ich find das unheimlich Scheiße oder so. Das ist ja wohl die Härte, wie du mich hier so repressiv anmachst, da läuft echt Null!" Der abgefuckte Freak brauchte 'ne Weile, bis er das geschnallt hatte. Der war total geschockt. Dann verpisste er sich, war wohl 'n echter Hammer für den, indentitaetsmaessig oder so. Der hing völlig durch fuer'n paar Wochen, war aber bestimmt 'n wichtiger Lernprossess.

So kriegt der ja nie 'n Bein auf die Erde, wa? Und die Frau, die hat sich voll eingebracht in die Land-WG, die waren alle unheimlich lieb und spontan.

Hab ich alles von dem Wilhelm gehört, das ist der Bruder vom Jacob. Die beiden Typen erzählen vielleicht heiße Stories. Echt irre, ehrlich!


----------



## AMUN (22 März 2010)

*für CB-Funker*

Es war einmal ein kleines süßes Mädchen, das immer ein Käppchen aus rotem Samt trug. Auf Grund dieses Designs erhielt es den Skip "Rotkäppchen". Eines Tages führte die Mutter mit ihr ein QSO:

"Rotkäppchen, die Gesundheit Deiner Großmutter hat einen Break bekommen. Wir müssen die Antenne checken und zur Großmutter fliegen um das Problem zu lösen. Verirre Dich jedoch nicht im Wald der unpostalischen Kanäle, sondern gehe nur auf bekannten Hauskanälen. Benutze dabei immer ein hochwertiges Stehwellenmessgerät, dann geht es der Großmutter schnell wieder gut. Und achte darauf, dass Deine Ausgangsleistung stabil ist, damit es die Großmutter nicht noch mehr belastet. Da der Kanal zum Haus der Großmutter sauber war, traf Rotkäppchen den bösen Wolf.

Er tat sehr bedienungsfreundlich, hatte auf seinem Scanner jedoch einen Träger programmiert. Während Rotkäppchen über die Kanäle rutschte, um QSL-Karten zu sammeln, ging der Wolf im Direktwahlmodus zur Großmutter und stellte ihr unverzüglich einen Träger. Ohne zu zögern gab er sich den Anschein auf gleicher Frequenz zu liegen und nahm die Modulation der Großmutter an. Dann legte er sich in ihre zwei Meter. Kurz danach checkte Rotkäppchen die

Antenne der Großmutter und trat in den Funkraum. Vor Installation der neuen Antenne maß Rotkäppchen vorsichtshalber die Stehwelle und fragte:" Ei Großmutter warum hast Du eine so große LED-Anzeige und einen so großen Zusatzlautsprecher?" - "Damit ich die Wünsche der Breaker besser verstehen kann." Und sie fragte: " Ei Großmutter, warum hast Du ein so entsetzlich großes V-Mike?" - Damit ich Dich besser fressen kann!" Sprach's und stellte dem armen Ding einen unmodulierten Träger.

Dann meldete der Wolf QRT an, begab sich zur Ruhe und begann laut zu schnarchen. Als der Jäger am Haus der Großmutter vorbeikam, sah er durch ein Fenster den Wolf in den zwei Metern liegen. "Find ich Dich hier, Du alter Sünder.", sprach er, "Ich habe Dich lange gesucht!"

Als Kenner der Szene hörte er trotz des hohen QRM's sofort, dass die Großmutter nur im Bauch des Wolfes sein konnte. Er nahm seinen goldenen Schraubenzieher, schraubte den Bauch des Wolfes auf und brachte, welch eine Freude, die Endstufen der Großmutter und des Rotkäppchens wieder auf vier Watt Leistung. Als Träger für den leeren Buch des Wolfes nahmen sie viele Kilo Quarze und meldeten dann QRT an.

Als der Wolf erwachte, verursachte ihm seine dermaßen überlastete Rauschsperre solche Schmerzen, dass er an einer HF- Überempfindlichkeit jämmerlich zugrunde ging. Da waren alle vergnügt. Die neue Antenne spielte gut und die Großmutter konnte wieder breaken. Rotkäppchen aber dachte: "Du willst dein Lebtag nie wieder auf falscher Welle funken, sondern nur noch auf postalischer QRG bleiben, wie es die Mutter geboten hat."


----------



## AMUN (22 März 2010)

*für Psychologen*

Der vorliegende Fall, mit dem sich bereits namenhafte Psychologen beschäftigten, zeigt einmal mehr, welchen enormen Einfluss frühkindliche Prägungen auf die spätere Selbstfindung innerhalb der Gesellschaft haben. Das 9jaehrige Mädchen, mit dem alles begann, hatte den Fetisch einer Roten Kappe zu eigen, die sie ständig trug und ihr so den Spitznamen Rotkäppchen einbrachte.

Um ihre Handlungsmuster besser verstehen zu können, muss gesagt werden, dass sie nach dem frühen Tod ihres Vaters als Einzelkind von ihrer Mutter in eine Ersatzrolle geschoben wurde, mit der sie altersmäßig überfordert war. Da ihr außerdem ein gesundes Leitbild zur eigenen Identitätsfindung fehlte, wurde bereits im Alter von ca. 5 Jahren die Grundlage zu einem hysterisch-depressiven Wesen geschaffen.

Eines Tages beauftragte ihre Mutter Rotkäppchen, der hypochondrischen Großmutter, die durch ihr psychosomatisch bedingtes Hüftleiden so gut wie ans Bett gefesselt war, die täglichen Psychopharmaka zu bringen. Rotkäppchen, deren Unfähigkeit Bedürfnisspannen zu ertragen der Mutter unterbewusst durchaus bekannt war, wurde von ihr aufgefordert, sich nicht von ihrer Wunschbesessenheit und dem Drang zur Sofortbefriedigung überwältigen zu lassen, sondern auf direktem Wege zur Hütte der Großmutter zu gehen.

Rotkäppchen gehorchte auch, bis sie einem großen, ungepflegten Wolf begegnete. In ihrer vorpubertären Naivität erkannte sie seinen äußerst stark erlebten Impuls zur Überkompensation von Aggressivität nicht. Er schlug vor, der Großmutter einen Strauss Blumen von der nahegelegenen Wiese zu pflücken, denn als allgemeingesellschaftliches Symbol für Zuneigung würde dieser vielleicht die Angst der alten Frau mildern, nicht wirklich geliebt zu werden.

Als das naive Mädchen begann, gemäss ihrer persönlichen Farbpräferenzen Blumen auszuwählen, machte sich der Wolf auf den Weg zur Großmutter und sein aggressives Energiepotential entlud sich spontan, indem er die alte Frau auf der Stelle fraß. Als Rotkäppchen die Huette betrat, bemerkte sie - als Selbstschutz bereits abgestumpft im Umgang mit der kränkelnden Frau - keinerlei Veränderung.

Lediglich einige unwesentliche Äußerlichkeiten wurden ihr intuitiv bewusst und so fragte sie: "Großmutter, warum hast Du so große Augen ?"

"Damit ich Deine Körpersprache besser analysieren kann."

"Aber Großmutter, warum hast Du so große Ohren ?"

"Damit ich Deine Ängste besser verstehen kann."

"Und - warum hast Du so einen großen Mund ?"

"Damit ich Dir bessere Tipps für Deine Ich-Findung geben kann."

Mit diesen Worten verschlang der Wolf das Mädchen und fiel alsbald in einen traumlosen Schlaf. Nun ereignete es sich zur selben Zeit, dass S. Freud dem Ursprung des Über-Ichs auf der Spur war, den er ganz in der Nähe dieser Hütte vermutete. Als er das laute Schnarchen des Wolfes hörte, fühlte er sofort, dass nur ein Wesen mit einer starken schizoiden Ausprägung solche Töne von sich geben könne. Immer auf der Suche nach aussagekräftigen Beispielfällen für sein neues Buch betrat er die Hütte, weckte vorsichtig den Wolf und versprach ihm 50 kostenlose Therapiestunden, wenn er ihm seine Lebensgeschichte erzählte.

Das nun Folgende ist ein erschreckendes Beispiel für die Auswirkungen intrafamiliärer Spannungen auf die Entwicklung eines Welpen. Als Kleinstwolf von nur wenigen Wochen verließ sein Vater das Rudel und die Mutter begann ein Verhältnis mit einem gefürchteten Pittbul Terrier aus Hannovers Innenstadt. Dessen raue, um nicht zu sagen, brutalen Umgangsformen gegenüber den Welpen beeinflussten deren zart-sensibles Gefühlsleben nachhaltig. Da sie in der Folgezeit nicht die benötigte Atmosphäre der Geborgenheit fanden, um ein Urvertrauen in das Leben zu entwickeln, blieb die allererste Du-Findung aus und es entstand ein tiefes Misstrauen gegen die Welt sowie das permanente Gefühl, sich zur Wehr setzten zu müssen.

Die latente Unfähigkeit, adäquat zu kommunizieren verhinderte die spätere psychosoziale Selbstfindung. Nach zwei gescheiterten Hypnoseversuchen, mehreren Zeichnungen und einem sehr intensiven Gespräch gelang es dem Meister der Psychoanalyse jedoch, das so lange vor der Umwelt versteckte, mitfühlende Ich des Wolfes anzusprechen und dieser übergab sich gerade noch rechtzeitig, um Rotkäppchen und seine Großmutter lebend herauszuwürgen.

Da Freud unmöglich alle drei Personen betreuen konnte - immerhin waren traumatische Folgen zu erwarten - holte er schnell einige Kollegen zur Stelle, um eine persönliche Betreuung während und nach dem Abklingen des akuten Schockzustandes zu gewährleisten. Eine mehrjährige Therapie ermöglichte es Rotkäppchen und seiner Großmutter schließlich, ihre Klaustrophobie zu überwinden.

Der verkannte und missverstandene Wolf allerdings konnte mit seinen Schuldgefühlen nicht leben. Auch eine stationäre Behandlung hinderte ihn nicht daran, beim ersten Freigang aus seiner Kammer dem letztlich auf Selbstvernichtung ausgerichteten Todestrieb nachzugeben und sich in den klinikeigenen Brunnen zu stürzen.


----------



## AMUN (22 März 2010)

*Beamten-Variante*

Im Kindsfall unserer Stadtgemeinde ist eine hierorts wohnhafte, noch unbe- schulte Minderjährige aktenkundig, welche durch Ihre unübliche Kopfbekleidung gewohnheitsrechtlich Rotkäppchen genannt zu werden pflegt.

Der Mutter besagter R. wurde seitens Ihrer Mutter ein Schreiben zustellig gemacht, in welchem dieselbe Mitteilung ihrer Krankheit und Pflegebedürftigkeit machte, worauf die Mutter der R. dieser die Auflage machte, der Großmutter eine Sendung von Nahrungs- und Genussmitteln zu Genesungszwecken zuzustellen.

Vor Ihrer Inmarschsetzung wurde die R. seitens Ihrer Mutter über das Verbot betreffs Verlassens der Waldwege auf Kreisebene belehrt. Dieselbe machte sich infolge Nichtbeachtung dieser Vorschrift straffällig und begegnete beim übertreten des amtlichen Blumenpflückverbotes einem polizeilich nicht gemeldeten Wolf ohne festen Wohnsitz.

Dieser verlangte in gesetzeswidriger Amtsanmaßung Einsichtnahme in das zu Transportzwecken von Konsumgütern dienende Korbbehältnis und traf in Tötungsabsicht die Feststellung, dass die R. zu Ihrer verschwägerten und verwandten, im Baumbestand angemieteten Großmutter eilend war.

Da wolfseits Verknappungen auf dem Nahrungsmittelsektor vorherrschend waren, fasste er den Entschluss, bei der Großmutter der R. unter Vorlage falscher Papiere vorsprachig zu werden. Weil die Großmutter wegen eines Augenleidens krank geschrieben war, gelang dem in Fressvorbereitung befindlichen Untier die diesfallsige Täuschungsabsicht, worauf es unter Verschlingung der Bettlägerigen einen strafbaren Mundraub zur Durchführung brachte.

Ferner täuschte das Tier bei der später eintreffenden R. seine Identität mit der Großmutter vor, stellte ersterer nach und in der Folge durch Zweitverschlingung der R. seinen Tötungsvorsatz erneut unter Beweis.

Der sich auf einem Dienstgang befindliche und im Forstwesen zuständige Waldbeamte B. vernahm Schnarchgeräusche und stellte deren Urheberschaft seitens des Tiermaules fest. Er reichte bei seiner vorgesetzten Dienststelle ein Tötungsgesuch ein, das dortseits zuschlägig beschieden und pro Schuss bezuschusst wurde. Nach Beschaffung einer Pulverschiessvorrichtung zu Jagdzwecken gab er in wahrgenommener Einflussnahme auf das Raubwesen einen Schuss ab. Dieses wurde in Fortführung der Raubtiervernichtungsaktion auf Kreisebene nach der Empfangnahme des Geschosses ablebig.

Die gespreizte Beinhaltung des Totgutes weckte in dem Schussgeber die Vermutung, dass der Leichnam Menschenmaterial beinhalte. Zwecks diesbezüglicher Feststellung öffnete er unter Zuhilfenahme eines Messers den Kadaver zur Totvermarktung und stieß dabei auf die noch lebhafte R. nebst beigehefteter Großmutter. Durch die unverhoffte Wiederbelebung bemächtigte sich beider Personen ein gesteigertes, amtlich nicht zulässiges Lebensgefühl, dem sie durch groben Unfug, öffentliches Ärgernis erregenden Lärm und Nichtbeachtung anderer Polizeiverordnungen Ausdruck verliehen, was Ihre Haftpflichtmachung zur Folge hatte.

Der Vorfall wurde von den kulturschaffenden Gebrüdern Grimm zu Protokoll genommen und starkbekinderten Familien in Märchenform zustellig gemacht.

Wenn die Beteiligten nicht durch Hinschied abgegangen und in Fortfall gekommen sind, sind dieselbigen derzeit noch lebhaft.


----------



## AMUN (22 März 2010)

*DDR-Variante*

Rotkäppchen war gerade dabei, ein frohes Jugendleben zu entfalten, da kehrte die Mutter von der Versammlung der Haus- und Hofgemeinschaft zurück.

Sie begrüßte das Rotkäppchen mit der Losung Junger Pioniere: "Bildet Timur-Trupps und helft unseren Parteiveteranen bei der verlustlosen Einbringung der Gartenernte!" "Rotkäppchen" -schlussfolgerte sie "nimm in dein Aktionsprogramm auch einen Besuch bei der Großmutter, der verdienten Parteiveteranin, auf! Überreiche ihr aus Anlass des 15-jaehrigen Jubiläums der Rentenerhöhung ein Stück Obstkuchen mit Schlagcreme und eine Weinflasche mit Fassbrause. Sie werden die Großmutter stärken zu guten Taten für den Sozialismus und im Kampf um die allseitige Durchsetzung der Neurermethoden auf dem Gebiet einer kulturvollen Heimgestaltung.

Weiche nicht vom Bitterfelder Weg ab, und wenn du in den Wald gehst, ermahne dich zu erhöhter Wachsamkeit gegenüber den parteifeindlichen Umtrieben des bösen Wolfes. Seinen satirischen und dogmatischen Einflüsterungen, die vom Klassenfeind diktiert sind, darfst du nicht zum Opfer fallen. Vergiss nicht das blaue Halstuch und die rote Kappe. "Seid bereit ! - Immer Bereit!" antwortete etwas traurig das Rotkäppchen, denn es hätte gern weiter ein frohes Jugendleben entfaltet.

Aber eingedeckt der 10 Gebote der sozialistischen Moral und aufgrund seines kämpferischen Klassenbewusstsein schätzte es die Perspektiven seiner jugendlichen Entwicklung richtig ein und machte sich auf den Weg. Bei seiner Wanderung kam das Rotkäppchen an eine Wiese, die einen Ueberplanbestand schöner Blumen beinhaltete. Dem Rotkäppchen gelang es, diese ungenutzten Reserven aufzudecken und sie, unter Geringhaltung der Ausschussquote, für die Produktion eines Blumenstraußes zu erschließen.

Als Rotkäppchen gerade dabei war, in ihr Produktionsprogramm auch die Einführung einer Pausengymnastik mit aufzunehmen, erschien der böse Wolf.

"Freundschaft" -sagte der Wolf.

"Was machst du denn hier?"

"Ich entwickle Initiative zum Besuch der Großmutter und versuche neue Wege zu beschreiten."

"Lass uns eine Plandiskussion führen über den komplexen Einsatz bei der Veteranin." antwortete der Wolf, "Wir wollen beide als Kollektiv ein Kulturprogramm aufstellen und in Kooperation ein agitatorisch-propagandistisches Programm erstellen. Es stürmt die Höhen der Kultur!"

Doch im gleichen Augenblick wurde ihm ein Verbesserungsvorschlag bewusst. Er setzte den ökonomischen Hebel an und veränderte den Planentwurf dahingehend, dass er im programmatischen Vorgehen in Teilabschnitten erst die Großmutter und dann das Rotkäppchen seinen Versorgungsplänen einverleiben wollte. So verstieß er gegen die Richtlinien des Jugendförderungsprogramms, und Rotkäppchen sah sich allein gelassen.

Kurz darauf stand der verbrecherische Wolf vor dem Wohnblock, in dem die Grossmutter durch Beziehung im Veteranenclub eine Parterrewohnung bekommen hatte. Eingedeckt der Devise "Jeder Mann an jedem Ort, einmal in der Woche Sport" sprang er durch das - entgegen den Vorschriften der staatlichen Versicherung der DDR - offenstehende Fenster.

Mit der kranken Großmutter ließ er sich auf keine Diskussion ein, sondern diktierte der Großmutter unter Missachtung der Beratung durch die Führungsgremien einseitig seine Meinung, indem er sie einfach auffraß. Danach versuchte der gefährliche Agent sich zu tarnen. Er zog Großmutters Nachthemd aus Dederon an und legte sich mit dem Krankenschein der SVK in der Pfote ins Bett.

Nach einer kurzen Weile, in dem Bestreben, die Wartezeit zu verkürzen, betrat auch Rotkäppchen die AWG-Wohnung der Großmutter. Als Rotkäppchen die unrealistische Großmutter erblickte, erschrak es sehr.

"Großmutter, warum hast du so große Augen?"

"Ich habe eine Halbtagsbeschäftigung als Güterkontrolleur angenommen!"

"Aber Großmutter, warum hast du dann so große Ohren?"

"Ich betätige mich als ehrenamtlicher Mitarbeiter des Ministeriums für Staatssicherheit!"

"Großmutter, warum hast du aber einen so großen Mund?"

"Weißt du denn nicht, dass ich Chefkommentator beim demokratischen Rundfunk war?"

Der Wolf beendete die kämpferische Auseinandersetzung durch positive Überzeugungsarbeit, indem er auch das Rotkäppchen mit Haut und Haaren auffraß. Dann legte er sich schlafen und produzierte Schnarchtöne der Güteklasse "Q" im Weltmaßstab.

Mit einem "Spatz" vom VEB Simson-Suhl kam auf der Suche nach einer Vertragswerkstatt ein Mitglied des Jagdkollektivs daher. Zufällig führte der Jäger seine Thaelmannsuperflinte 2. Wahl mit sich. Dem Wolf wurde das zum Verhängnis, da er es an der nötigen Wachsamkeit hatte fehlen lassen. Mit Hilfe der Hinweise aus der Bevölkerung gelang es dem Jäger, den Wolf zu identifizieren und als Geheimagent der imperialistischen Ultras zu entlarven.

Er realisierte die Tötung der scheußlichen Bestie und befreite das Rotkäppchen und die Großmutter aus dem Leibe des bösen Wolfes. Doch bevor sie den Tag der Befreiung mit Erstellung eines Kulturprogramms feierten, verfasste das Rotkäppchen einen Artikel für die "Junge Welt", mit dem sie Kritik ihrer falschen Verhaltensweise annahm und sich vom vertrauensseligen Versöhnlertum dem Wolf gegenüber distanzierte.

Der Jäger hatte durch seine Befreiung der Großmutter und des Rotkäppchens 2 Arbeitskräfte aus der nacharbeitenden Bevölkerung zusätzlich erschlossen und damit einen Zuwachs um etwa 2000,63 Mark erzielt. Er erhielt eine Prämie von 300,- Mark, außerdem wurde ihm für seine Tat eine Aufbaustunde im Rahmen seiner Selbstverpflichtung im NAW angerechnet. Die Großmutter zeichnete freiwillig einen Betrag zugunsten der Volkssolidarität, und das Rotkäppchen ließ sich von der Großmutter die leere Weinflasche für die nächste Altstoffsammlung geben.

Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann leben alle drei noch heute.


----------



## AMUN (22 März 2010)

*eines Linguisten*

Es war einmal ein spezifiziertes Subjekt (Käppchen), dem wurde ein Feature (+rot) zugeordnet.

GROSSMUTTER zeigt negative Evidenz für die Wohlgeformtheitsbedingungen ihrer Oberflächenstruktur, und MUTTER postulierte die probabilistische Strategie:

-- Bewege diesen Output zyklischer Transformationen (Kuchen + Wein) zu GROSSMUTTER.

-- Verstoße dabei nicht gegen die Weg-Insel-Beschraenkung.

Die Strategie war funktional, scheiterte jedoch an dem Merkmalsbündel WOLF (+böse), das sich in der Distribution WALD befand. WOLF dekodierte die Bewegungsregel von ROTKÄPPCHEN, platzierte sich vor diesem in die vorgesehene Position und wendete auf GROSSMUTTER eine Tilgungstransformation an.

Ein explorativ orientierter JÄGER sensierte auditiv Dreikonsonantenkluster mit Sonoritätsgipfel und klassifizierte das Lautkontinuum als Schnarchen.

Nachdem er sich in eine benachbarte Position bewegt hatte, analysierte er messerscharf die signifikante Tiefenstruktur:

-- WOLF -- MAGEN: (Großmutter + Rotkäppchen).

Damit überließ er das Phänomen seinem Schicksal und eilte zum Schreibtisch, wo er diese innovatorische Erkenntnis in einer 200 Seiten langen Arbeit nieder- legte, mit der er die Umformulierte Normalosoerte Standardisierte Intensivierte Nullifizierte Nominalphraseologie (UNSINN) realisierte.

Durch minimale Faktorisierung wurde er auf einen professoralen Hochsitz passiviert. Und wenn er nicht getilgt wurde, sitzt er dort heute noch.


----------



## AMUN (22 März 2010)

*auf Sächsisch*


Da war aemal ae gleenes niedliches Mädchen. Das grichte von seiner Grossemudder aenne feierrote Samtgabbe mit aenner Bummel dran. Drin sah de Gleene so schnaerblich aus, dasse barduh geen andern Bibbi maehr uffsetzte. Un so gams, dasse von dr ganzen Nachbarschaft Rotgaebbchen genannt wurde.

Eenes Dages sagte de Mudder zu dr Gleenen: "Gomm, mei Gind, nimm hier das Henkelgaerbchen un brings naus bei de Grossemuder. Se hat aehmd telefoniert, dassrch gar nich hibsch is heite."

"Was isn da drinne im Gorbe?" fragte Rotgaebbchen.

"Aenne Flasche Abbelwein, aenne Biggse Eelsardin' un aenne Baebe (Saechsisches Nationalgebaeck). Dassde mir aber nich etwa unterwaechens am Guchen rumgnaubelst! Wenn de Hunger hast, issde deine Baemmchen mit Gunsthonich, verschtanden?"

Rotgaebbchen verschrach scheene zu folchen un hubbste frehlich in dn Frielink naus. Wiese nach aenner Vaertelschtunde im Walde drinne war, gam ploetzlich ae Wolf angelaascht. - Was das fier Dier is, wolltr wissen? - Nu schtellt eich aemal Baezolds Garo vor, denkt eich noch ae Schtickchen dran, drzu ae viel schbitzern Gobb un gliehende Oochen - un da habtr ae Woelf.

So a Viech gam also ausn Busche un meente: "Bei waen willstn, Rotgaebbchen?"

"Bei de Grossemudder."

"Nu weesste, da waerd'ch awer daer alten Frau ae baar Bliemchen mitnaehm. Das geheert sich eenfach so fier ae gebildetes Enkelgind."

"De hast eechentlich recht", sagte Rotgaebbchen, schtellte ihrn Gorb unter aenne Danne un bickte sich nach Anemon' un Briemeln.

Se hatse awer nich gleich mitr Wurzel rausgerubbt wie ihr, sondern jedes eenzelne sachte abgegnibst. Dr Wolf feixte in sich nein un saebbelte naus bei de Grossemudder. Dort schbrangr mit een Satz ins Heischen, sauste durch die gute Schtuwe un dann hinter in de Gammer un verschlang de alte Frau.

Se hatte iwerhaupt nich Zeit, um Hilfe zu brilln, da sasse schon drinne im Wolfsbauche. Na un da warsch nadierlich zu schbaete. Hieruff groch das beese Dier ins Bette nein, deckte sich bis nuff zu un schtilbte sich dr Grossemudder ihre lilane Nachtmitze iwersch Gesichte. Nach aenner Weile gam Rotgaebbchen un wunderte sich, dass de Diere uffschtand. Nu, wahrscheinlich dud de Grossemudder grade liften, dachte se dann un lief nein in de Gammer. Da fielr nu gleich uff, dass de de alte Frau heite so ae faerchterlich grossen Mund hatte.

"Awer meine gude Grossemudder" meente se, "wie siechste denne aus? De hast wohl de Maulschbaerre gegricht?"

Sie beichde sich ae bisschen diefer iwersch Bette. Da riss dr Wolf den Rachen uff un waerchte ooch noch 's gleene Maedchen nunter. De Grossemudder rickte ae Haebbchen beiseite, un nu sassense alle beede drinne. Wenn mr wenichstens de Baebe mit haetten, daechte Rotgaebbchen. Awer reden gonnte se nischt, denn de Luft war gans dick un schnierte ihr de Gaele zu. Dr Wolf schlief nach daem Reggordfriehschtick ein un schnarchte so laut, dass draussen de Boomschtaemme waggelten.

Da gam ae Jaecher angeleiert, heerte das Schnarchen un dachte: "Ich gann mr nich haelfen: Das is doch direggt unweiblich von daer alten Frau, so druflos zu rasseln!"

Dann ginkr nein ins Heischen un maerkte nadierlich gleich, wen'r da im Bette vor sich hatte.

"Habbch dich endlich erwischt, du fraecher Gedatte!" riefr, holte aus dr Giche dr Grossemudder ihre Gefliechelschaere un schnibbelte behutsam dn Wolfbalch uff. Das war nu vielleicht aenne Freide, wie die beeden wieder ans Dageslicht gegollert gam! De alte Frau butzte ihre Brille, die da drinne gans angeloofen war, un Rotgaebbchen schtobbte dn Wolfsbauch voll Brigetts ausn Gohlngasten un naehte dann das beese Dier wieder zusamm. Un wie nu dr Wolf uffwachte un sich heimlich ausn Schtaube machen wollte, blumbstr dod uffn Bettvorlecher.

De Grossemudder, Rotgaebbchen und dr Jaecher tranken dn Abbelwein, machten sich iwer de eelsardin un deilden sich in de Baebe. Se warn saehre froh, dass de Sache noch so scheen abgeloofen war.

Nu naehmt eich draus aenne Lehr - besonders ihr Maedchen: s is immer besser, ae weibliches Wesen gimmte sich iwerhaubt nich drum, wennse unterwaeches eener angewasselt, denn mr gann nie wissen, was drhinterschteckt.


----------



## Katzun (22 März 2010)

lol wie geil!:thumbup:


----------

